# Promar 400 for ceilings



## Brian339 (Mar 15, 2009)

I spread five gallons of this product in white on all the ceilings in the condo I am doing in Boston and it worked flawlessly. I am going to stick with it. Thanks to those who suggested it. I have tried so many different products with mixed results. The solution for me is right here. The white is decent, flows great, no flashing or lapping. It's a winner. I paid $17gal. Seems fair.


----------



## Carl (Jun 18, 2011)

One job isn't enough to call any paint a winner IMO. For ceiling paints particularly, it really depends on where the windows are.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

In my experience when dealing with cheap flats the cheaper the better for getting a dead flat.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Has been my go to for many years.

Also, fives of 400 flat Tricorn Black are on hundreds of home theater ceilings.
Prepackaged, ready to go.

Mods please close this thread before it hits 10 pages of useless debate, the guy likes it, he posted it...we're done here.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Is this zero voc?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Eminence is a good ceiling flat too.


----------



## STAR (Nov 26, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> Is this zero voc?


They have a zero voc version that will eventually phase out the original. I've used it a few times, but it doesn't cover as well.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Spam


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

vermontpainter said:


> Eminence is a good ceiling flat too.


Is that a reformulation of Brilliance or something different?
I may have mistakenly assumed it was just Brillance renamed after some tweaking. Tried the Brillance, thought it was too thick. Went back to Ole Reliable PM400 flat white at nearly 30% less cost.

Maybe I'll give the Eminence a shot this year.....


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

Brian339 said:


> I spread five gallons of this product in white on all the ceilings in the condo I am doing in Boston and it worked flawlessly. I am going to stick with it. Thanks to those who suggested it. I have tried so many different products with mixed results. The solution for me is right here. The white is decent, flows great, no flashing or lapping. It's a winner. I paid $17gal. Seems fair.


I've tried Ben Moores versions, Shirley's ceiling paints too. Even tried the KILZ. I like PM400 the best and MasterHide is second. Strain them every time unless you're spraying over poopcorn.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

WisePainter said:


> Has been my go to for many years.
> 
> Also, fives of 400 flat Tricorn Black are on hundreds of home theater ceilings.
> Prepackaged, ready to go.
> ...


Where's the fun in that? :blink:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Monstertruck said:


> I've tried Ben Moores versions, Shirley's ceiling paints too. Even tried the KILZ. I like PM400 the best and MasterHide is second. Strain them every time unless you're spraying over poopcorn.


Are you talking about the zero voc or original?

My sw dealer is phasing out of the original and going to sell me it for 8 bucks/gal. Is that a good price?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> Are you talking about the zero voc or original?
> 
> My sw dealer is phasing out of the original and going to sell me it for 8 bucks/gal. Is that a good price?


Anything more than $7.98 is a rip-off. :whistling2:


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

WisePainter said:


> Has been my go to for many years. Also, fives of 400 flat Tricorn Black are on hundreds of home theater ceilings. Prepackaged, ready to go. Mods please close this thread before it hits 10 pages of useless debate, the guy likes it, he posted it...we're done here.


The 'tricorn' part. Yeh. Black is black. they messed with my mind a little bit ago. I went to order for more black for a big ceilimg---
Tricorn? W.t.f. They got tinted black? Way longer conversation than I need to have to order more paint is all cause they have to call it Tricorn. black is black. C'mon.


The Dryfall comin onto the rock-flat as could be. the pro mar 200 flat-got quite a sheen in comparison.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Oden said:


> The 'tricorn' part. Yeh. Black is black. they messed with my mind a little bit ago. I went to order for more black for a big ceilimg---
> Tricorn? W.t.f. They got tinted black? Way longer conversation than I need to have to order more paint is all cause they have to call it Tricorn. black is black. C'mon.


The way they have to make it up, I think it's actually a really, really dark gray. PT's word of the day: asymptotic.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

So is 400 better for ceilings than 200? 

I need answers!


----------



## ttd (Sep 30, 2010)

Duron's Pro Kote Supreme is a very good dead flat, but not all SW carry it.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> So is 400 better for ceilings than 200?
> 
> I need answers!


TJ, I think it's exactly twice a good!:yes:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Monstertruck said:


> Is that a reformulation of Brilliance or something different?
> I may have mistakenly assumed it was just Brillance renamed after some tweaking. Tried the Brillance, thought it was too thick. Went back to Ole Reliable PM400 flat white at nearly 30% less cost.
> 
> Maybe I'll give the Eminence a shot this year.....


It replaced Brilliance, which was our "go to" for a couple of years on ceilings. 

We've had good experiences with Eminence this year. Sprays and rolls well. Good price, worth checking out.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

I've been, cause the shop I work for-and most shops do also, usimg 200 for all drywall for years. Big Ceiings it would avoid lots of scrutiny if we could use something else. The 200 flat has a sheen. Shows everything.

all about money. Even though a cheaper (shelf price) flat would actually produce a better product. I gotta suffer through the scrutiny of the 200 flat cause it's what they buy. Volume. I notice that a lot of guys on the site don't 'get it' that SW bases the contractor discount on the volume bought of that one line you use. Ur best pricing move is to use one line and one line only.

A thousand gallons on promar 200 does not generate the same volume pricing as 500 gallons of .promar 200 plus 500 gallons of promar 400 does. It doesn't work that way. So anyhow, that's why I use promar 200 for ceilings even though I do beleive a cheaper flat would produce better results.


----------



## bbair (Nov 18, 2012)

That's the best ceilings paint I've used. Touches up great too!

Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

bbair said:


> That's the best ceilings paint I've used. Touches up great too!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk


400 or 200 ?!?! Zero voc?!?!

Why can't a guy get a straight answer around here!!


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Oden said:


> I've been, cause the shop I work for-and most shops do also, usimg 200 for all drywall for years. Big Ceiings it would avoid lots of scrutiny if we could use something else. The 200 flat has a sheen. Shows everything.
> 
> all about money. Even though a cheaper (shelf price) flat would actually produce a better product. I gotta suffer through the scrutiny of the 200 flat cause it's what they buy. Volume. I notice that a lot of guys on the site don't 'get it' that SW bases the contractor discount on the volume bought of that one line you use. Ur best pricing move is to use one line and one line only.
> 
> A thousand gallons on promar 200 does not generate the same volume pricing as 500 gallons of .promar 200 plus 500 gallons of promar 400 does. It doesn't work that way. So anyhow, that's why I use promar 200 for ceilings even though I do beleive a cheaper flat would produce better results.


Eminence is not a true flat either!:no:


----------



## bbair (Nov 18, 2012)

Imo, Pm400 is the best, hands down... The original formula was great and the new zero voc is good too. I'm not sure the original formula will be available much longer because of voc requirements. I've worked for several companies and it's their go-to ceiling flat. I've heard from several people that 200 has a slight sheen too.

Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk


----------



## deluxe (Nov 30, 2008)

My go to ceiling paint is SW CHB it's dead flat and touches up great.
I personally think it's better than both 200 & 400 on ceilings.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

mudbone said:


> Eminence :


The name is stupid too.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> 400 or 200 ?!?! Zero voc?!?!
> 
> Why can't a guy get a straight answer around here!!


I think a lot of people come to PT because they just want a little help with painting questions. We seem to offer as little help as possible.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Gough said:


> I think a lot of people come to PT because they just want a little help with painting questions. We seem to offer as little help as possible.


Lol silly me. I should know by now.


----------



## paintball head (Mar 3, 2012)

deluxe said:


> My go to ceiling paint is SW CHB it's dead flat and touches up great.
> I personally think it's better than both 200 & 400 on ceilings.


CHB will sometimes not cover other manufacturers ceiling paints in one coat, while it's true that it is a dead flat, so is the PM400 and it will cover in one coat.


----------



## Brian339 (Mar 15, 2009)

Monstertruck said:


> I've tried Ben Moores versions, Shirley's ceiling paints too. Even tried the KILZ. I like PM400 the best and MasterHide is second. Strain them every time unless you're spraying over poopcorn.


You got that right. I knew as soon as I opened that five it needed to be strained. I tried the eminence and its a nice white, flows good also but I could see lapping. Plus the promar is $5 cheaper and works quite well. Dead flat. Two coats for sure. As for windows this apartment has 6 foot windows everywhere which is why I know this paint will work anywhere. Just my opinion. Not trying to debate or change anyone's mind. It was recommended I tried it I like and I am saying thanks, thats all.


----------



## Brian339 (Mar 15, 2009)

Bender said:


> Spam


If you have high blood pressure you should avoid it. Loaded with salt.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

TJ Paint said:


> So is 400 better for ceilings than 200?
> 
> I need answers!


Pm 400 sucks. Only use it if you need to save money and don't mind double coating


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I would probably double coat with 200 also, so thats not an issue


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Not sure if your SW has Builders Solution Matte, but that's another SW dead flat. It's actually flatter than the BS flat. Weird but true. At least as dead flat as the pm 400. Very thick product. Supposed to have good touch up. Haven't had to touchup ceilings a lot. While I'm mostly BM now, I've used this product successfully in the past.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

TJ Paint said:


> The name is stupid too.


 
+ it just plain sucks at coverage, always takes 2 coats, sometimes 3, that just sucks:yes:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Just avoid SW altogether and get this
problems solved


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

chrisn said:


> Just avoid SW altogether and get this
> problems solved


PPG is not to really available here but I can still get it. We used a ton of 6-411 egg and 6-2 the quick dry primer great contractor grade products.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

The problem I've seen and had with the promar line paints is that it fades really bad.Did a rental home a few yrs. back and went back this yr.to freshen it back up and the dover wht.that was on it looked liked a whitewash primer instead of paint.Needless to say had to repaint the whole thingQuit using it every since.


----------



## Brian339 (Mar 15, 2009)

mudbone said:


> The problem I've seen and had with the promar line paints is that it fades really bad.Did a rental home a few yrs. back and went back this yr.to freshen it back up and the dover wht.that was on it looked liked a whitewash primer instead of paint.Needless to say had to repaint the whole thingQuit using it every since.


Thats a bummer but I dont see it being a problem with white on ceilings.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

mudbone said:


> The problem I've seen and had with the promar line paints is that it fades really bad.Did a rental home a few yrs. back and went back this yr.to freshen it back up and the dover wht.that was on it looked liked a whitewash primer instead of paint.Needless to say had to repaint the whole thingQuit using it every since.


Most all I ever use is the promar 200 and I honestly have never seen any signs of any fading at all. I have rooms in my house that still have a almost ten year old now paint job that still touch up just fine. Honestly.


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

Brian339 said:


> You got that right. I knew as soon as I opened that five it *needed to be strained*. I tried the *eminence and its a nice white, flows good also but I could see lapping*. Plus the* promar is $5 cheaper and works quite well. Dead flat. Two coats for sure.* As for windows this apartment has 6 foot windows everywhere which is why I know this paint will work anywhere. Just my opinion. Not trying to debate or change anyone's mind. It was recommended I tried it I like and I am saying thanks, thats all.


That's been my experience.
I've tried the PM200 and the Brilliance a.k.a. Eminence with less than satisfactory results.

I hear ya TJ when it comes to SW volume pricing for a particular line.
After a banner year in 2013, perhaps this is the year I should negotiate a better deal with SW......


----------



## Carl (Jun 18, 2011)

I have used CHB, Pro Mar 200 and 400 on ceilings through the years and at this point I think the CHB is the best. Yes, it covers not as good but the end result shows the least amount of lapping. I have noticed over the years though that all of these products go through good and bad phases. I used to love Pro Mar 200 then one day I noticed it was crap and I switched. I also recently tried the Eminence ceiling paint and to me it just felt like Pro Mar 200 with a different label. I think if you are going to double coat all your ceiling jobs, you may as well try the CHB because this is the cheapest, $14 a gallon or so.


----------



## David's Painting (Nov 7, 2012)

I use SW CHB. My SW store recommend that if I'm painting the ceiling white, add 2oz of white and a shot of black


----------

